# Think I've picked a breeder/pup!



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry for starting another thread. I wasn't sure whether to post it here or to put it in the "choosing a puppy" forum. 

I'm pretty definite on choosing one of these male pups: 

http://www.schraderhausk9.com/puppy_pic_page_helga x norbo.htm 

I told her all of the stuff I've told you guys (it was a long email, haha), stressing that although I do intend to do at least basic personal protection with him, he will above all, be a family dog and companion. I said: 

_I don't want him to be ridiculously dominant or aggressive, or have a crazy prey drive, and not at all shy. I want him to be versatile, not extreme in any direction. I want a solid-nerved, balanced, medium drive, social pup that can do personal protective training, and also live with us and our dogs, and have him around other dogs, cats and children. I want him to think before he reacts. Our family can be quite active with the dog, but I don't want a dog with a very strong drive that absolutely requires a huge outlet in order to be balanced._

_I know that much of that is socialization and training and that you can't make guarantees on such things, but based on what I've tried to impart about our hopes and goals and lifestyle, are any of the currently available puppies suitable for us, and if not, do you have any upcoming litters with offspring that may be a better match for us?_


She said that any of the pups from that litter will be exactly suited to the temperament I'm looking for. Two are spoken for, but she's not 100% certain which two yet, but the most drivey two. She's thinking that the red collar one will be the one we end up with. 


She also has this litter, with three available males: 

http://www.schraderhausk9.com/puppy_pic_page_yeltsa_x_chac har.htm 

But said that only the green collar pup is suited to us, the other two are very high drive, and only for people definitely going to do schutzhund. 

She said the temperament of the green collar Yeltza pup is about the same as the Norbo litter pup. As such, we like the appearance of the Norbo pups better, since we love the very dark sable with the light circles around the eyes.










What do you guys think, based on the info and pedigrees and what I've told you and such? You are waaaay more knowledgeable about these things. 


Is this a standard contract? 

http://www.schraderhausk9.com/Microsoft Word - Sales Contract_ guarantee_page1-3.pdf


There were some puppies I'm interested in from Kreative, Vom Banach and Sapphire as well, but Kreative and Vom Banach haven't returned my emails, and Kreative hasn't returned my emails or call. Sapphire was super awesome, but her pups aren't due until July, which means I won't get one for another couple of months. 

My husband isn't working much right now, and I'm not working for the next few months, so we figured it's a perfect time to bring home a puppy to get adjusted, since we're home 24/7 right now. I like both breeders and their dogs, so we're leaning towards the ones available now.

But what do you think?

PS, Thanks for all of the help!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You are rushing, slow yourself down and do more research...this pup will live with your for at least 10 years if you are lucky. You've spent a few days here asking questions, and still need to do a_ bit_ more background work. Not saying anything about the kennel you chose, I know nothing about them(they look fine from the website/the first link you posted didn't work), but I do know that spending a month or so(at least) to find the right breeder will only benefit the outcome.
As others have said before: 
Spend time going to clubs and looking at dogs. You can make contacts while doing so, and get input from those training in the venue of your choice. 
Sloww down for now is my advice. 
The contract looks fine, if you do more research, you wouldn't have to even ask.

I'm not trying to get you upset, but I just don't think you should rush this. Half of the fun of getting a pup is the stress of finding a good breeder and then waiting for the litter to be born, then waiting to see if there is a right match, then getting the call that there is, then bringing that puppy home! If you feel this breeder has all that you want, then go for it, only you can know, not others on a discussion forum.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have to agree with Onyx.

This is not a situation you want to rush into and get the first cute puppy you see. Neither of the links worked for me so I can not comment, but I would definitely say that visiting clubs, talking to other owners, spending time asking questions and REALLy understanding and retaining the answers and information will be so benificial for you.

Half the fun of getting a puppy is the horrid waiting period... makes the puppy even more special.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not sure why the links aren't working. It's Schraderhaus, Norbo and Helga's litter. 
Here is the link again:

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs


I know what you guys are saying, and I tend to agree. I know that I can be obsessive and very much want instant gratification, haha. 

I've posted on boards asking for comments and suggestions from people with way more knowledge on dogs and breeders than I'll ever have, and I know that just because they say something, that's not the be-all end-all truth of the matter, it's subject to opinion, like nything else, but it's still helpful, especially when I get many people many places that attest to the reputation of certain breeders. Also, as I said, I'm not working, and so I've spent day and night on the internet researching breeders and lines and their temperaments and whatnot, looking at their offsping, and just searching for any mentions or word of mouth I can find on these breeders, and emailing them and asking a ton of questions and all that good stuff. As a lay-person, what more can I really do?

Basically, I narrowed it down to the breeders that I felt were knowledgeable and the dogs that I feel I'd be pretty happy with ANY of, if the breeder recommended that the dog suited my needs.

Also, as I said, I would really like to have him come home and get adjusted here during this rare time period where both of us are home very often.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Remember that when you go back to work that will be a huge adjustment, so plan accordingly...otherwise separation anxiety may pop up when pup is alone without you in his life for 8 hours a day. I got my pup in late April(last year) he had the summer with my kids at home, but I had him routinely crated, so when they went back to school, he was use to the schedule. 
Jumping into this because the timing is right, is your call, but 6 months from now, you may wish you would have taken more time....I know this from experience with my "surprise" pup Onyx.


----------



## showshepherds4me (Jun 2, 2010)

The puppies look beautiful and healthy. If these are the lines you want I would ask some different questions. One, have those two dogs producing a litter of pups all with medium drive had other litters? If the breeder is breeding for drivey SchH dogs how do they have a whole litter of pups that are not? If this is a first breeding I would still ask why they chose those two dogs. Generally if you have one medium drive dog you breed to a dog with super drive.
If this is the type and lines you want I would buy the pup. The contract is standard. The price would be a factor for this pup based on the lack of drive. It may be perfect for you but someone looking to buy a SchH dog from them would reject the whole litter. A working line with low or medium drive should cost less then a high drive competetive SchH dog. I am wondering why you want to train for a PPD. There is so much more to PPD than teaching a dog to attack and defend. Most SHepherds are naturally protective and don't need to be trained to recognize a threat. General rule is that a female will protect the people and a male will protect the property. Not to say that a male won't defend his people. I don't thinnk any dog should start bite work until they are at least one year old and PPD training at two. You may find as your pup matures that he doesn't need PPD training or with experience you may not want him trained for it. On buying the puppy, go with what you feel is right. If you and your husband have alot of time to work with the pup now, the timing my be right for you.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great point Onyx.

I got Stark in June and I had 2 months off so I was home a lot with him. I too crated him for a few hours here and there during the day so that he would become familar with the crate. I had a different crating set-up (with x-pen attached) but he still was use to being confined with and without me around.

Having a plan in place for everything, even if you don't follow it exactly when the puppy comes hoem will help with training, adjustments, and your sanity.. lol.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Schraderhaus is an excellent kennel, I had them in mind when I was looking for a puppy before I got Akbar. 

But like the others have said, don't rush into things, you might regret it later on. Take your time, talk to MANY breeders and get a feel for what you want. You need to feel comfortable with the breeder you choose. It took me years before I got Akbar and when I did, I went to the breeder's house a year before Akbar was even born. I got to know his breeder well and we are friends.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree with the rest. We took over a year to find exactly what we wanted...I know puppies are so hard to resist! Take your time-this is an extreemly important decision that will impact the entire household.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

showshepherds4me said:


> I would ask some different questions. One, have those two dogs producing a litter of pups all with medium drive had other litters? If the breeder is breeding for drivey SchH dogs how do they have a whole litter of pups that are not? If this is a first breeding I would still ask why they chose those two dogs.


Good question! I think I read that it's Helga's first litter. The other litter that had one pup that was an option for me was Yeltza and Chacher, but since they have very similar personalities, I'm letting the temperament of both parents and the coat color sway my vote to Norbo and Helga's litter. 
I asked her your question. Here's the answer:


_The temperaments in the pups from Helga's litter are plenty drivey, but they're not a non-stop, 24/7 kind of drive in this litter. Helga is a certified narcotics K9, and has good work ethic and can do protection work very well, and she is also a very sweet, kind female. That doesn't mean she can't do the work...She is a very balanced dog, and still does well in schutzhund, and she has a terrific nose. She comes from very good working background, which has done very well in schutzhund sport. Helga and her littermates were out of my recently retired female Loly. Helga and her littermates were born in Slovakia before Loly was imported to the US, and all the litter went on to be good working sport or service dogs. I have had several litters from Loly, who was a very serious, intense and tough female, but she could also kick back and settle in the house with us. I just recently retired Loly into a military family...to protect the wife with a 2 year old daughter who's husband is serving in Iraq. It Helga's brother is a working Police K9. Here is a clip from Helga's littermate, working Police K9.. _

(The video is pretty cheesy. And pardon my ignorance, but why do they have to physically pull the dog off when he bites? SHouldn't he release when they tell him to, or is this different?)


_



_ 
_Helga's father is still being used at stud in Slovakia and is a highly respected and well known dog for his capable working abilities and for passing down these same excellent working qualities. . _

_Yeltsa also comes from very good working lines, but she herself is full of non stop drive...she's also very sweet and loving, but she never slows down. That can be a little difficult to take for some folks, and I would say that I see this kind of drive in two of the remaining Yeltsa pups. This trait comes from Yeltsa's mother Elba who seemed to have never ending energy. Yeltsa's father, my East German male Lux, has the off switch I like, but he is also a super good protection dog who will react in a very serious way when there is a threat. The dogs I myself enjoy the most have the intense drive there when needed, but with an off switch. These dogs have the ability to settle in the house and make excellent family members...Helga has this, and so does Norbo, and you can see that the pups are quite calm at times, but are quickly ready to respond to anything that grabs their interest. That is my favorite kind of dog...well rounded, and capable of most anything you ask of it. A dog doesn't have to be "in a frenzy with drive" to do schutzhund...those kind of 24/7 high drive dogs are what competitors looking to do high level competition sport look for in their dogs, and often police dogs need this kind of drive as well, for when they are in process of apprehending a desperate criminal who will do anything to avoid capture, including killing the dog. These dogs have to be seriously intense...but it's really not what schutzhund originated for in its purpose, which is test for breed worthiness, working ability and brains of the working German shepherd dog. Those dogs that can pass the test, scoring a minimum of 70 points in tracking, 70 in obedience, and 80 in protection (to be considered pronounced in protection and go on for their Sch 3) earn their titles and are thus considered breed worthy in Europe. They don't all have to be high level competition dogs...some of which I would never want to own, or breed to be honest. They're simply over the top crazy with drive and not what the average person looks to add into a family and try to live with! [URL]http://www.schraderhausk9.com/schutzhund_dog__what_it_takes.htm[/URL]_ 



I think a lot of what she said was for my benefit, since I said I'm interested in schutzhund, but I obviously have no clue what it really takes to have a good shutzhund dog.

But the more she says about the personalities of these puppies, the more excited I get, because they sound like just what I'm looking for. I would think that maybe she was just saying what I want to hear, but from everything I've read, Schraderhaus seems to have a good reputation.



> The price would be a factor for this pup based on the lack of drive. A working line with low or medium drive should cost less then a high drive competetive SchH dog.


It's $1200 for limited registration, $1500 for full registration, which is less expensive than other litters I've been looking at, so I assume that is a lower price for less drive-y dogs?


----------



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wanted to say congrats on finding a breeder you feel good with. Exciting stuff!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks! We had it narrowed down to Schraderhaus, Kreative, Sapphire, Vom Banach, or Van Den Huevel. If you want to call that "narrowed down" haha. Basically, I love all of their dogs, and all of the breeders seem reputable, and my husband and I thought we'd be really happy with any puppy from any of the litters as long as the breeder recommended that litter and that pup to have the temperament we're looking for. I know it's fast, but I don't think we've made an unwise decision. I guess we'll find out, won't we?  

I loved Ivan to death, and I consider him to have been an "amazing" dog, but even besides his terrible health, he definitely had flaws. You guys, who know so much about nerves and drives and such probably would have thought he was a terrible dog. I accepted his flaws and worked around them, and did what made both of us happy.

No dog can ever be "perfect", and they all have faults. They're all individuals, and though it obviously helps and makes a difference, no matter how much research you put into history and bloodlines, you can never _guarantee_ what you're going to get, because different kinds of puppies are born out of the same litters. As long as the breeder seems reputable and trustworthy, and seems to know and understand the temperaments of her dogs and her puppies, and she says one is right for me, then I'm confident that I'll be happy, even if he's flawed. I will work to find a way to make us and the dog happy, no matter what it's needs are. We will start with basic obedience and work from there, and see where we go, what he's up for, and what we both seem to enjoy.  


I'm excited! :happyboogie:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My girl Masi's dam is Helga. CC on kleinenhain's website is also out of Helga earlier litter both out of Max (again on kleinenhain's website).

Wanda (kleinehain on this board) has two schraderhaus dogs right now which you can see on her website and a updated pic of her female here on the board under pics "wayra".

This is probably Helga's first litter with this particular male. 

I love Masi to death, however, she isn't a couch potatoe She's very busy, but settles nicely (since she's matured! LOL) has a fantastic 'nose', isn't a pushy female, very family bonded, very much picks and chooses her human friends. I can take this dog anywhere off leash (she's smart as a whip and easy obedience trainer),,BUT, she does NOT like strange dogs in her face, and is pretty much anti social with people she doesn't know (in public).. She would prefer to just "be" and take in the surroundings vs engage in strange human contact

She's alotta dog especially for a first time owner, She can "go" all day long, but thankfully when it's down time, she settles good. 

If you have any questions about schraderhaus or helga, I would speak to wanda (kleinenhain) on this board , helga was with her prior to schraderhaus

Masi is in my avatar and also here


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just wanted to add, the price difference is this.
1200 for limited registration (which means the dog can be registered with AKC, however if you bred the dog, puppies from this dog are not registerable, this is done to hopefully ensure, that the dog you get is NOT bred)

1500 for FULL registration (means you can breed the dog and register puppies)

Personally I favor limited registrations, when the dog becomes old enough, can prove it's breeding material, the breeder has the right to change the limited registration to full registration.

Has nothing to do with drivey puppies. My suggestion go with limited, your looking for a companion and 'maybe' competition dog, it's easier to go buy a dog than it is to breed one


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Great video, looks like a very nice, serious dog, fully committed to the bite! 
Just to try and answer a couple of questions:

Police dogs are not always taught to release on command - usually, once they have the bad guy, they should hold on until the handler catches up and can cuff and immobilize the perpetrator. Teaching them to out/release on command _may_ cause problems like a dog anticipating the out command and releasing on his own when the handler approaches. We have RCMP dog handlers that come to our club for maintenance training with their dogs, and initially, the dogs are NOT taught to "out", but later down the road, once the dog is well experienced and fully reliable as a patrol dog, then they start teaching the out on command. 

As for pricing high-drive dogs/competition prospects higher than low-drive dogs, I have never heard of that? I'm sure that some breeders do it, but I don't believe that it is common practice.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh wow - that is "the" Helga! I wondered where she was! How old is she? She looks very sweet in those pics.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

> The price would be a factor for this pup based on the lack of drive. A working line with low or medium drive should cost less then a high drive competetive SchH dog.


I've never seen price tiering in workinglines the way you usually see it in showlines. The majority of price diffrential I've seen in workinglines usually has to do with the training on the dog. Sometimes breeders will hold back a puppy for a few weeks/months and start the training or do more evaluations and those puppies sometimes cost more...and price is also reduced for obvious faults. But there are puppies that are sleepers, where the drive doesn't show as strongly in the litter and comes out more later on. I can't think of any workingline breeder I've encountered who will price a more drivey puppy higher...usually they're just more selective about the homes. Actually now that I think about it, most of the really drivey puppies I've seen have been sold at a reduced rate or on a co-own to ensure that very competant handlers get them.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Oh wow - that is "the" Helga!


Ha, what do you mean?




JakodaCD OA said:


> My girl Masi's dam is Helga. CC on Masi is in my avatar and also here
> kleinenhain's website is also out of Helga earlier litter both out of Max (again on kleinenhain's website).
> 
> This is probably Helga's first litter with this particular male.
> ...


 
Oh wow, I love her dogs!

Ivan was very much like you describe Masi. He was GO GO GO all day, totally trustworthy off-leash, and was okay with people, though disinterested. He wasn't interested in other dogs, unless they were the neighbor's dogs, because he liked to run up and down the fence with them, barking at eachother. But in real life, out and about or even at the dog park, he ignored them completely, but would get angry if they tried to take his toy. Even though he wanted to be active, and try to push us to do more, if we didn't want to, he'd eventually settle down while we were in the house.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's a question. How does the lettering of litters work? She said he is from a B litter, and must have a first name that starts with B...?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The breeder starts at A and as far as registered names, begins the name with the breed's letter. You can choose any call name you like. Karlo's breeder registers the litters before purchase to make sure it is done and done correctly, this includes the breeders choosing the registered name- with a little bit of input from prospective owners and the past buyers. There is a Yahoo discussion group for the breeders past buyers to keep in touch and share (the pups are on a limited until 2 yrs old, which I think is very responsible) Your breeder may let you choose the registered name with their kennel included, but that doesn't have to be the call name.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So much to know and read about when I chose a puppy or breeder.lol. I got a while so I have plenty of time!lol

I hope all goes well, be sure to post pictures!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I will definitely be posting pics! 

Here's a question. 

If we were thinking about getting another puppy soon, what would be a good time? I've been told that we should focus on this dog for a while first, to make sure it's more attached to and foused on us, not on another puppy, and because it's easier to train one, rather than two. 

If we got another when the other pup was 6 months old, would that be good, or should he be older? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I think you should wait until your first pup is at least 1 - 2 years old, minimum. Possibly older. I'm not even thinking about getting another dog until my current one is at least 3 years old. You want your first dog to be fully mature, and well-trained before you think about adding another. Your hands will certainly be full with the first, adding another pup in too early could be a disaster.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree. 6 months is VERY close together. I know I've been guilty of getting mine too close together-1 year...but me and DH have always alternated dogs, so the 2 I train are 2 years apart. And we are VERY consistent trainers. By 1 year our dogs have a really good start on a lot of their obedience. 

If I was getting my first GSD, and then looking at adding a second that I would ultimately be responsible for I would try and wait 2 years.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My Helga daughter is 2 years old, and right now, I would not get another) 

For one thing, I've had to put down 2 sets of dogs, within 6mths of each other, because of their proximity in age. I can't do that again(

I want another, (a male this time) but I have my hands full with Masi right now (plus two aussies even tho they are seniors) She demands alot of my time, and frankly I love spending time with just her. 

If I were you, I wouldn't even be thinking about a second puppy,, you haven't even gotten your first yet. 

I always want my most recent dog to be in the perfect place before I add another.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> You are rushing, slow yourself down and do more research...this pup will live with your for at least 10 years if you are lucky. You've spent a few days here asking questions, and still need to do a_ bit_ more background work. Not saying anything about the kennel you chose, I know nothing about them(they look fine from the website/the first link you posted didn't work), but I do know that spending a month or so(at least) to find the right breeder will only benefit the outcome.
> As others have said before:
> Spend time going to clubs and looking at dogs. You can make contacts while doing so, and get input from those training in the venue of your choice.
> Sloww down for now is my advice.
> ...


best advice right here


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree with onyx girls advice. I still think you should speak to Anne at alderstein since she is pretty close to you..I'm sure she is a wealth of information.

And if you can visit schraderhaus, I would, meet the dogs involved. Or any other kennels/breeders in your area. To look via the net is an easy thing, to get out there and really see what it's all about is another. 

Granted, I took Masi sight unseen and had her shipped in, I consider myself a pretty GSD savvy person, and was confident in my breeder that I was getting exactly what I wanted, and I did) 

There's really no need to rush, there is such a vast selection out there.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I just thought that the pup might want another dog to play with when we aren't home, as both of my other dogs are quite lazy. I've had puppies when I had older dogs before, and the older dogs didn't want to play much, and the puppies ended up having to find their own things to do, which were usually naughty. But when I had two puppies of similar ages, they'd just play together and wear eachother out. They were both still young and playful and goofy with high activity levels. The older dogs are sooo over that. 

I just thought that if we had him for a while, and worked on his training and stuff, we could get another when he was 6 months to a year old, when he'll really appreciate a playmate, but already has some manners in place, so that we can also work on training the new addition.

No? It was just a thought.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't, I want that young dog to bond to me totally vs bonding to another puppy and blowing me off which does happen alot.

Its' certainly nice for dogs to have playmates, but getting a puppy for my existing dogs 'for' a playmate is not my reasoning for getting another dog/puppy. I usually have a purpose in mind, and go for that, and now will wait until my existing dog is atleast 3 years old and where I want her to be.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would wait 2-3 years before adding another puppy. That way you can train your current dog and get him/her absolutely perfect before adding another puppy that will require even more training. Also chances are your current dog will be more mature and better behaved when your bring your new puppy home.

I am getting a female GSD puppy next September when I bring her home my male GSD will be 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i definitely don't think its a good idea to get two pups at the same time.........for alot of reasons.....one is as Diane said the pups will bond with each other not you, another is from looking at the linage these pups will need your constant attention with training/socialization, etc..............i don't know anyone who could possible train two pups at the same time............it would be crazy...........sorry, just being honest.............

i have always had at least a 2-3 year span between mine, giving them a chance to have all my attention in training and seeing the world, and spending time with them......


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I would wait too. Mia was 9 months old when Bella literally fell in our laps (we rescued her off the freeway offramp). Mia's training is going great, but we are still struggling with Bella. Our saving grace is that Bella is extreemly mellow and follows Mia's lead. It is like having twins...I am exhausted a lot of the time!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Godric will be here in about a week!

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

He's the "red collar male." :wild:

He's going to be about 9 1/2 weeks by the time we finally get him. That's a bit older than normal, isn't it? Does it matter? 

Hopefully it doesn't matter much, as far as it goes to introducing him to cats and stuff.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It won't matter that he is a bit older...good luck with the cat and stuff


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

9.5 weeks isn't older. That is a fine age to get a pup.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Helga is also my boy Eagle's Dam, he's 15 months old now and very much like Masi- very go-go-go. We just started agility, which he's loving. These dogs definately need jobs!! He has a great off switch in the house thankfully, or he'd never stop  Best of luck with your boy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi came when she was around 8-9 weeks,,seems like just yesterday,) 

Catch up on your sleep your gonna need it with a helga puppy around)))) Can't wait to see pics of Masi and Eagle's half bro grow))


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

ETA- whoops... didn't realize how far this thread had gone :blush:

Hey again Ivan and co, and congrats again!



showshepherds4me said:


> The price would be a factor for this pup based on the lack of drive. It may be perfect for you but someone looking to buy a SchH dog from them would reject the whole litter. A working line with low or medium drive should cost less then a high drive competetive SchH dog.


Could not agree less with this statement.

Not all breeders are breeding for ultra-uber-high drive.
Yuck.

Schrader's lines come off of good DDR/Czech/Slovakian lines. They do not have balls-to-the-wall prey drive, and they aren't supposed to. The amount of prey they have speaks nothing to the quality of dogs they are producing. 

Furthermore, not everyone's working goals are the same. If you want a competition dog who can't sit still to save its life, fine. Please note, however, that there are plenty of people who want and appreciate these "lesser" medium drive dogs that embody what the breed was meant to be


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

atravis said:


> ETA- whoops... didn't realize how far this thread had gone :blush:
> 
> Hey again Ivan and co, and congrats again!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! While I want him to have the drive and ability and confidence and ambition to try to do well at anything, I definitely don't want a dog that never knows how to relax and just hang out sometimes. I like active, not _hyperactive_, not neurotic with need. I want a dog that can mellow out a little sometimes.

I hope for the dog to be flexible in all that he is and can do, so I have to be flexible with what I do with him too. There's a lot of room for give and take, and although I have hopes, I'm not very demanding and specific about exactly what drives and whatnot that he has, and since I don't care much about titling (though it'd probably be fun!), I'm sure I'll be just perfectly happy with my less-drivey pup.  

When it REALLY comes down to it, I only ask that he's intelligent, not scared, and not overly aggressive. Everything else I can deal with, whether he's running around like crazy all day or laying like a lump. :hug:


I wish he'd hurry up and get here! She hasn't even given me a definite date yet. She just said, "Hopefully about Friday." Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Why not tomorrow?! 

I hate waiting.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just to give you some insite on my helga puppy,,at 2, she is finally coming into her own, and maturing nicely,,tho she's still quite an energizer bunny, she settles much nicer than when she was younger where it was constant GO GO GO GO..

So, just don't get frustrated or think "oh my god what have I gotten myself into!", when you may end up with a wild wild puppy ,,,I like what Masi has always been, but also like that she's maturing out


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Who were Eagle and Masi's sires? I'd love to see pics!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Max, the one with the kazillion titles) on wanda's website

Home - Kleinen Hain German Shepherds


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Man, this is taking forever!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

OMG, he'll be here tomorrow morning!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

is he flying in? Did ya pick a name out? 

If he proves to be to much for ya , Masi says she'll take her half brother and will even pay for shipping)


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> is he flying in? Did ya pick a name out?
> 
> If he proves to be to much for ya , Masi says she'll take her half brother and will even pay for shipping)


 
Hahaha, thanks, but he's stuck with us! 

Yep, he's flying in. His name is Ba'al Godric von Schraderhaus. 

But it's just Godric. :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cool name,,pretty soon you'll be calling YOU LITTLE BRAT STOP BITING ME ! LMBO 

Of course we want pictures !


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

blackviolet said:


> Hahaha, thanks, but he's stuck with us!
> 
> Yep, he's flying in. His name is Ba'al Godric von Schraderhaus.
> 
> But it's just Godric. :wub:


 
Godric, like in True Blood?


----------



## whistling barista (Jan 6, 2013)

*same litter sib!*

If blackviolet is still around...

I have one of the males from this Norbo/Helga litter (Bazza). Wondering how Godric is doing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Wow, old thread! I wonder where Helga is now.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh wow, I haven't been here in forever, but I still get notified if someone posts in a thread I did, haha.

Unfortunately, my husband and I split, and though we try to share the pups, I don't have the yard for them, so thery live with him.  When we were notified that the schutzhund club we were visiting was going to close, and we had an unpleasant experience with the lady that was in charge of the other club near us, we stopped going. Basically, he hasn't gotten any real training, but I take all of the pups out hiking as much as possible, and my ex teaches him some tricks.  He'd be much happier training though.

Anyway, here's a pic I took with my phone that turned out nicely.


----------



## whistling barista (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice photo! 

Sorry to hear about your split. But glad you get time w the pups.

Wow, Godric looks a lot like Bazza! Here're a couple pics of Bazz from last spring. I think the 3rd male from this litter is in training for police work.

As for Helga. Not sure. I seem to recall that she is retired from breeding. Could be wrong though.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he looks just like his momma!!! (altho I'm not real familiar with what his dad looks like) 

Barista, My girl Masi is a helga daughter,(in my avatar) out of kleinenhains "max" on her website. She's 4 )

Crazy girl she is..

I believe Helga is retired from breeding and is living in a family setting 

Here is a video of Helga's full brother, it's cool to watch.

This is Hulk 



 
This is also a rather older pic of Helga you can see the similarity with black violets pooch SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

BV sorry about the breakup glad tho you can still keep the dogs in your life


----------



## whistling barista (Jan 6, 2013)

DRAT. Vid won't play. Clicked it. Sez "private". 

Looked back in this thread, found larger pic of Masi -- wow she REALLY looks like her momma! Has those wonderful beautiful features.

Here's a pic of Bazza and Godric's papa, Norbo.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually Masi is a dark sable like her father 

Sorry about the video, it used to be public they must have changed the setting


----------

